# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Droplet, smart sprinkler system, Droplet Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Droplet Inc.

----------


## Airicist

About Droplet
November 21, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Robotic Water Sprinkler By Droplet 

 Published on Mar 28, 2014




> Droplet is the world's first smart sprinkler system that combines the latest technology in robotics, cloud computing and connected services to transform the way sprinkler systems function.
> 
> Droplet keeps your plants healthy without wasting water by drawing upon a vast system of data to intelligently determine how best to care for your plants. By being smart, precise and frugal.

----------

